# Suspension issue



## JohnnyJet (Nov 20, 2012)

At 24000 miles I seem to have a suspension issue on my 2006 gto. I'll describe the best I can and maybe someone can help me out. I have replaced the radius rod bushings and had a wheel alignment but it didn't help. The issue is this, when I brake, the steering wheel goes to the left and the car pulls to the right, also when going over a slight bump while making a left turn there is a clunk from the right front wheel. The rest of the car is bone stock. The previous owner had the struts replaced under warranty twice before it had 10000 miles on it. I have a feeling it may be the strut bushing but cannot be sure. I've jacked the front end up and had all the weight off the suspension and pulled pushed and tugged on the wheels and this revealed nothing. Any help you guys offer is greatly appreciated. I really don't want to take the car to a dealer but I'm at wits end.


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Try the top strut mounts. Mine were crushed already at 20K miles, common on these cars. Go with aftermarket like Pedders.


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

How does your caster look? I know they don't typically touch caster when doing alignments on our car.


----------



## JohnnyJet (Nov 20, 2012)

i think ill try thr strut mounts


----------

